# Molasses, What's the deal?



## nycdiesel (Mar 11, 2009)

A couple questions about molasses:

How much do you add per gallon of water?

Do you use it every watering?

What about every feeding? Is it ok to mix with fertilizer?  

How does it affect the Ph of RO water? (for instance 1 table spoon added to a gallon of RO water will lower ph to 6.5) 

When do you start to add molasses? Is it ok for seedlings? 

Do you discontinue use during the final weeks of flush? 

I've heard many positives what are the negatives?


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2009)

I add 2 tbsp per gallon
I use it every watering
yes you can mix with nutes
no it doesn't effect ph
I normally start at a week after germination and I use up to harvest.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 12, 2009)

A couple questions about molasses:

How much do you add per gallon of water?

None. Water makes my pancakes soggy.

When do you start to add molasses?

Just after putting the butter on the pancakes.

I've heard many positives what are the negatives?

It plays hell with my blood sugar, makes me gain weight and makes me want about a gallon of milk.

Oh, wait a minute, you mean with PLANTS!

Never mind...  :hubba:


----------



## POTUS (Mar 12, 2009)

mybad


myoleself gittin senile

hehe


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2009)

nycd ....don't forget why you are using molasses...to feed micro organism that break down organic nutrients into soluable compound that readily available the plants roots. The micro organisms form a symbiontic relationship with the plant.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 13, 2009)

is molasses used in hydro systems?


----------



## nycdiesel (Mar 13, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> nycd ....don't forget why you are using molasses...to feed micro organism that break down organic nutrients into soluable compound that readily available the plants roots. The micro organisms form a symbiontic relationship with the plant.



I'm currently using FFOF soil witch is suppose to be loaded with the mycro....fungi and Big Bloom. I used the molasses in conjunction with the big bloom, assuming the molasses would feed the mycro's in the soil and especially the bigbloom. 

Should i be adding another mycro culture for example  advance nutrients pirana or tarantula? ( that stuff is expensive and not available at my local hydro shop. They do sell small test tubes ( like the ones you get at parties filled with a shot of, I dunno, sex on the beach) There like 7$ for each one   and aren't labeled except for veg, flower, foliar feed beneficial bacteria 

Do you think i have enough organics considering all my products are Foxfarms(big bloom, grow big, tiger bloom, FFOF)?

P.s. Organic haters are gonna be sorry when they realize all those chemicals they inhaled have left them load with cancers, growths, and other life altering disease. 

End of Rant - As i light up another cig....


----------



## nycdiesel (Mar 13, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> is molasses used in hydro systems?



It can be,  and it's in some of your fertilizers. 

FloraNectar contains all natural raw-cane sugar, *molasses*, malt syrup, select plant based esters, L-amino acids, polyflavonoids, vitamins and essential minerals. This unique blend of ingredients helps your plants regulate enzymes that trigger specific reactions involved in maintaining optimal metabolism. This allows your plants to achieve a balance between respiration and photosynthesis in high intensity growing environments where the rate of respiration can sometimes exceed the rate of photosynthesis.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38034


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 13, 2009)

One negative is the potential bugs and critters you're going to attract.  It's a non-starter down here in FL, for example.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 13, 2009)

Molasses = Microbe Food.

...nothing more.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 23, 2009)

nyc hear read this http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36905


----------

